# Solved: RE: AVG -Why do I get Access Denied & Cannot Delete?



## nextofkin123 (Aug 16, 2009)

Have been getting AVG errors or AVGUI.exe errors so I'm trying to delete everything AVG , and then install avg 2011. I found 108 avg related files and folders .

When I try deleting I get Access Denied; Cannot Delete, or will damage system if I delete? Help please?

Thanks!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Use the AVG Remover :

http://www.avg.com/us-en/download-tools


----------



## nextofkin123 (Aug 16, 2009)

lunarlander said:


> Use the AVG Remover :
> 
> http://www.avg.com/us-en/download-tools


Thank you. I saw that advice before - but wasn't quite sure if it applied to the errors I was getting. Going to try AVG Remover.


----------



## nextofkin123 (Aug 16, 2009)

I downloaded AVG remover and then found 109 AVG related files & folders (up from 108 when I began) after restarting. Ran AVG remover again and this time was left with only 26 AVG files & folders.
Now running AVG remover a third time. Is this standard procedure?


----------



## nextofkin123 (Aug 16, 2009)

lunarlander said:


> Use the AVG Remover :
> 
> http://www.avg.com/us-en/download-tools


I still have 26 AVG related files and folders after the 4th try using AVG remover. Going into add/remove programs I see nothing AVG.
Are there any other alternatives?


----------



## nextofkin123 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you for your help. I'm going to quit while I'm ahead. 26 is better than 109.


----------

